

Hide all posts that mention the 'Gym' from Facebook (Satirical Chrome Plugin) - justindocanto
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-hate-the-gym-for-facebo/gpjodjgbejicohpphbjebgkakhmflhpn

======
justindocanto
I have a lot of friends who are obsessed with going to the gym and posting
about it on facebook. Going and being fit is one thing. A post about every
set, leg day, and so on... is another. Some days it's 50% of my feed.

So as a joke between my friends, I made a 'I hate the gym' plugin for chrome
that automatically hides all posts that mention the gym.

I wanted a reason to give making a chrome plugin a try, and this seemed like a
fun way to learn, so this is what I made. Nothing serious here. Just a playful
plugin.

